# Why Did I Sell It?



## Yellowtail (Jan 15, 2019)

Every time I sell something nice I regret it and it happens all the time.
Unfortunately when you breed snakes you can't keep them all but I hate it when people who bought them send you a pic later of a stunning animal that you wish you kept.

This little beauty is off to Cairns tomorrow.


----------



## Mick666 (Jan 15, 2019)

I'm already dreading having to sell some of my babies, i get attached to them quite easily.


----------



## Herpetology (Jan 15, 2019)

I’m scared of when my new bredli breed because they come from the best lines in aus

And I’ve seen their previous babies and they are RED and gorgeous 

I might just keep a couple dozen
[doublepost=1547532788,1547532631][/doublepost]@Yellowtail very gorgeous albino! Do you have pics of the parents?


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 15, 2019)

I don't breed pythons "yet" but my last clutch of Central beardies had a white hypo leatherback and I'm like do I keep him or sell him?
I ended up letting him go and keeping an orange Leatherback het hypo,het trans who looks like her grandmother. WT ???
Once again you can't keep them all


----------



## Yellowtail (Jan 16, 2019)

Herptology said:


> I’m scared of when my new bredli breed because they come from the best lines in aus
> 
> And I’ve seen their previous babies and they are RED and gorgeous
> 
> ...


Mother is a het with high fluro and lots of complex colours, father is an albino from a mating of a tricolour male albino with another colourful het.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jan 18, 2019)

I can see this very problem coming to me in the distance as I'm watching this years hatchies coming out of their eggs.
Will post some pics when I get chance but i look like putting an extension on the house lol.


----------



## chloe.j.f (Jan 30, 2019)

Just keep them till they hit a year old and then sell and keep back what you want? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowtail (Jan 30, 2019)

I do but you can only keep so many and with albino Darwins a lot of the subtle colours and fluro don't show till 18mths plus.


----------

